# LHD - Lochard Energy Group



## springhill (24 April 2011)

Rheochem (RHE) will now be known as Lochard Energy Group (LHE) following the completion of the agreement to dispose of it's oilfield services and drilling fields business to focus on oil and gas production from it's Athena field, from which production is expected later this year.
The sale of RHE will put up to $45m in Lochard's pocket.


----------



## springhill (17 June 2012)

Been a long time since i hace revisited LHD. Timely though, as they have just officially become an oil producer.
Their 10% stake in Athena is attributing 2,200 bopd to LHD. If these flow rates continue to hold, Athena will pay for itself in 12 months.
LHD also has Thunderball up its sleeve, which they believe to have around 620 BCF of gas likely. There also seems to be an oil target below Thunderball.
Also, there is Moby where hydrocarbons have been found present.
UK Northern Sea plot and UK South Viking are worth looking at.

Cash position is unclear at present (next quarterly due any time soon), but a producer with irons in the fire, 300m shares on issue and a MC of $42m may be well worth looking at.

On my watchlist.


----------



## springhill (25 June 2012)

LHD have provided (via Ithaca Energy) an update on operations at Athena.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120625/pdf/4270zqttv8ds16.pdf

The first cargo of crude has been transferred from the FPSO to the storage tank at the Ithaca operated Nigg oil terminal using the Betty Knutsen shuttle tanker.


----------



## springhill (28 June 2012)

LHD operational update.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120628/pdf/4273h45q8mq1r1.pdf

An expansion on all the subjects below is available at the link.

The board of Lochard is pleased to update shareholders on progress on the following matters
• Determination of the final payment in respect of the sale of the drilling fluid business
• Settlement of the outstanding litigation with Senergy
• Production at Athena and short term funding arrangements
• Progress with farm-outs for Thunderball and Moby assets
• Change of auditor

*Important points.
*
Lochard is pleased to announce the deferred element of the purchase consideration for the sale of the drilling fluids business has been agreed at A$13.9 million.

The board of Lochard is pleased to announce that after negotiation, a full and final agreement has been reached between all the relevant parties for Zeus to pay US$9 million in damages including costs. This amount will be paid in monthly installments commencing at the end of August 2012 and ending in February 2013.

First oil started flowing at Athena in late May 2012 with Ithaca reporting production flow rates of 22,000 bopd (2,200 bopd net to Lochard). On 21 June Ithaca revised its estimate in light of production start up issues to a current rate of 12,000 bopd (1,200bopd net to Lochard). Based on the latest information available to them your directors do not believe production rates will increase from the current level before the end of the year.
To fund part of Lochard’s participation in the Athena field Lochard’s previous management borrowed US$14 million from Gemini Oil & Gas Fund II, L.P. (“Gemini”). Under the terms of the Gemini loan agreement Lochard is required to repay Gemini US$28 million plus a 5% residual royalty on gross production (“Gemini Royalty”).
The first US$14 million is repayable at the rate of 50 per cent of production revenue, after which the repayment rate falls to 20 per cent of production revenues until $28 million is repaid, after which the Gemini Royalty is due.
Based on current production levels and oil prices your board expects to have repaid the first US$14 million of the Gemini loan by February 2013 and the second $14 million by November 2014.

Now Athena has commenced production the board’s focus is on the Thunderball and Moby discoveries. The Company has a commitment to drill Thunderball by the end of February 2013. Lochard has previously announced the commencement of a farm out process for both its Thunderball and Moby discoveries.
The Canadian Imperial Bank of Commerce (“CIBC”) has been retained to assist in finding and concluding farm-out arrangements for both the Thunderball and Moby discoveries. A data room is being prepared and we are pleased to report early interest from a number of parties.


----------



## Bonk (22 August 2012)

Market depth is miserable with 9.5c/11.5c  .

Seems that things are crook . This appears to be high risk patch . LHD have no control over operations .

No news flow or management insight for shareholders , maybe they dont count! Now a crook well effecting operations would be of concern to fully inform the people who count most. So what does all this mean re debt payments as arranged ; also well commitment by Feb 2013 may be off the game !

Becareful out there .

Dont hold LHD ; dyor


----------



## springhill (22 August 2012)

Bonk said:


> Market depth is miserable with 9.5c/11.5c  .
> 
> Seems that things are crook . This appears to be high risk patch . LHD have no control over operations .
> 
> ...




Yes not looking good. Went of the watchlist with about 20 others a month ago


----------

